

GoPro camera gets eaten by Grizzly bear, gives you idea what it's like - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/see-what-its-be-eaten-grizzly-bear-video.html

======
dom96
I was hoping for the camera to go down the bear's throat. Disappointing that
it didn't.

